# Suspend to RAM broken with kernel > 3.3.x

## razer

Hi,

I can't have a working suspend to ram on my system with kernels 3.4.x and 3.5.x, gentoo and vanilla sources tested

Suspend to disk (hibernate) is working

The suspend seems to work, but give a system freeze on resume : screen appears, but no reaction to mouse/keyboard...

Resume is working when xorg is stopped, but the system freeze in a same way when I try to restart it

My hardware :

ASROCK H61M/U3S3 - Chipset Intel H61 - Socket

1155

INTEL i3-2100 3.10GHz - 3Mo cache - Graphic HD

2000 - Socket LGA1155

lspci -v output :

http://shorttext.com/NXKmwx

Kernel config (all "not set" things filtered out : shorttext size limitation :

http://shorttext.com/LrSzLSO

Wonder if someone know the trick or have the same issue

Thanks in advance

----------

## avx

How do you suspend? pm-utils, upower, `echo mem > ...`? Does it happen both from X11 and from VT?

----------

## razer

 *avx wrote:*   

> How do you suspend? pm-utils, upower, `echo mem > ...`? Does it happen both from X11 and from VT?

 

pm-utils, but direct echo mem > /proc/... give the same issue

Freeze on resume from x11, ok from vt, but then freeze the same way when restarting x11

Thanks

----------

## avx

What are you running, (un-)stable? I'm running ~amd64 and can't reproduce with my Intel systems, neither on 3.4 nor 3.5(didn't test 3.3).

Any errors in logfiles(X.org, suspend logs, dmesg, ...)?

----------

## razer

 *avx wrote:*   

> What are you running, (un-)stable? I'm running ~amd64 

 

The same here

 *avx wrote:*   

> Any errors in logfiles(X.org, suspend logs, dmesg, ...)?

 

Don't have time to give any output (even with debug mode enabled in kernel), since it freeze before :/

----------

## Fran

I have the exact same issue. Asus P5V-VM mobo, working as server (no X running). I suspend ok and after resume everything seems to have gone well: screen comes back, I see the VT prompt just as I left it... but everything is frozen.

In my case it doesn't happen all the times. Once every 3 or 4 suspend/resume cycles, more or less. 

Nothing wrong in the logs.

I'll try with an older kernel (3.3) and see what happens.

----------

## pd1986

I have the similar issue, but not so bad.

after resuming, the laptop_mode stops working as welle as the keybinding Fn+F6 or F7 to control brightness, and so does the alt+Fx. Normally, in xfce (my desktop environment) alt+Fx have other functions such as, alt+F1 show menu, alt+F2 pop up the command windows, but after suspending and resuming, alt+F1 returns to the function of terminal switch.

When I suspend and resume in terminal (X is not running), it is black on the screen. but the keyboard still works, I could still make "reboot" to restart, and "startx" to enter my X window.

I would like to how to fix it. Thanks.

----------

## pd1986

I am sorry, this time, alt+Fx do what they should do. I don't know why

----------

## nqzero

just confirming razer's issue. i have exactly this issue - suspending with xorg running, or running xorg after suspend/resuming, results in a frozen system (no response to ping, blank screen of death)

foxconn h61s with a (sandy bridge) i3-2105

3.5.0 kernel (ubuntu 12.10 - apologies in advance)

.xsession-errors doesn't get updated. i haven't tried hibernate

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I can't have a working suspend to ram on my system with kernels 3.4.x and 3.5.x, gentoo and vanilla sources tested
> 
> Suspend to disk (hibernate) is working
> ...

 

----------

